# How do you read a 5 Generation Pedigree?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I understand the dogs name will be listed at the top... but then, im lost LOL

HELP! 

thanx

*Why do some list AKC DNA #s and others don't*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

From what I understand the it read it from the left (dogs name), then parents, then parents of the parents, and so on.

The reason some have the DNA #s and some don't is because not every dog has had DNA testing done.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pedigrees are read from left to right. The first column names the puppy’s parents with the sire listed first and the dam listed below him. The sire and dam’s AKC number and OFA rating and number are also listed. This is generation 1.

The second column lists the dogs in generation 2, the puppies grand-parents. Starting at the top of column 2, the first dog is the sire’s sire (puppy’s paternal grand-father). Below his name is the name of the sire’s dam (puppy’s paternal grand-mother). Continuing down column 2 the next dog is the name of the puppy’s dam’s sire (puppy’s maternal grand-father) followed by the dam’s dam (puppy’s maternal grand-mother).

The third column lists the dogs in generation 3, the puppies great grand-parents. The order is always the same, sire then dam of the dog in the preceding generation.

All names printed in red are AKC champions or were champions in their country, in the case of imports.

This is also a helpful article:

http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/pedigree.html


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 11:25 AM
> *From what I understand the it read it from the left (dogs name), then parents, then parents of the parents, and so on.
> 
> The reason some have the DNA #s and some don't is because not every dog has had DNA testing done.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89411*


[/QUOTE]

It's so confusing b/c there are different columns and i dont know what is what?








I hate to ask this b/c it sounds so stupid but do u read it Top to Bottom or vice versa?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 10:25 AM
> *From what I understand the it read it from the left (dogs name), then parents, then parents of the parents, and so on.
> 
> The reason some have the DNA #s and some don't is because not every dog has had DNA testing done.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89411*


[/QUOTE]


The DNA is required by AKC for frequently used sires. This would be a dog who has sired four litters in a calendar year, or more than seven in his lifetime. It is not required for the females.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 11 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Pedigrees are read from left to right. The first column names the puppy’s parents with the sire listed first and the dam listed below him. The sire and dam’s AKC number and OFA rating and number are also listed. This is generation 1.
> 
> The second column lists the dogs in generation 2, the puppies grand-parents. Starting at the top of column 2, the first dog is the sire’s sire (puppy’s paternal grand-father). Below his name is the name of the sire’s dam (puppy’s paternal grand-mother). Continuing down column 2 the next dog is the name of the puppy’s dam’s sire (puppy’s maternal grand-father) followed by the dam’s dam (puppy’s maternal grand-mother).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

PHEW!!! thanks a bunch, this definately helps.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This is a good information, Lady; however, I would like to point out that champions from other countries are not recognized on AKC pedigrees. This is even mentioned in the article you referenced.

6. A CH in front of a name means that the dog or bitch has fulfilled the requirements for an AKC championship. Titles awarded by other registries and by the Canadian Kennel Club will not be recognized on an AKC pedigree. Count the number of CHs in the first three generations. Are there at least three for the sire and three for the dam? If not, ask why.

Here is an interesting tidbit on Maltese pedigrees:

BISS AM Ch, Inter Ch. Risque Business sired, I believe on last count, 130 dogs who later went on to earn their championship, yet neither of his parents were champions.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 11 2005, 12:02 PM
> *This is a good information, Lady; however, I would like to point out that champions from other countries are not recognized on AKC pedigrees.  This is even mentioned in the article you referenced.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You know, I've seen the info on his parents so many times and it never "hit" me that neither of his parents were champions!! Very interesting. Risque was Catcher's great grandfather. What a face he had!







http://marcrismaltese.com/


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 11 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DNA is required by AKC for frequently used sires. This would be a dog who has sired four litters in a calendar year, or more than seven in his lifetime. It is not required for the females.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89415
[/B][/QUOTE]
What would the DNA tell you? Don't want to sound really dumb, but I am when it comes to all of this. Since I never saw Paris' parents, I looked on the pedigree and her dad had DNA testing done as did her maternal grandfather. Is this something I could (or should) look into?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Some bad breeders (like JS) have tried to pass puppies off as the children of CH dogs when they really weren't. DNA testing would prove if it was really that dogs child.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's information about DNA testing from the AKC:

http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Here's information about DNA testing from the AKC:
> 
> http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89434*


[/QUOTE]
So, it's basically a parentage thing.?.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 11 2005, 11:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I've seen the info on his parents so many times and it never "hit" me that neither of his parents were champions!! Very interesting. Risque was Catcher's great grandfather. What a face he had!







http://marcrismaltese.com/
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89426
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think this is interesting because it just goes to show that people who know what they are doing, like Joyce Watkins, can have the foresite to make great dogs from great parents. I do wonder why the two dogs weren't finished. It could be something as simple as they didn't enjoy it, or she was busy with others at the time.
Risque's parents are the only two dogs in my Andy's pedigree five generation pedigree who are not champions.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

So I almost hate to ask this question because I think I may already know the answer....... In looking at Ty's pedigree neither of his parents are champions but 3 of his 4 grandparents are and there are multiple champions on back. My breeder owns both Mom and Dad, only those two dogs, and has a litter of puppies every two years but I think she said she only plans to have total of 3 litters. I think she just breeds because she loves maltese. She has never shown either dog. 

She is an older women who carefully screened my application before allowing me to purchase a puppy (I had to be interviewed







). Does that, by definition make her a "back yard breeder" and irresponsible?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There is a chart that compares responsible breeders to backyard breeders here:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html

Do you know where your breeder got Ty's parents? She certainly sounds responsible as far as screening you, limiting the number of litters, etc. Of course, if she's breeding dogs from a BYB or puppy mill, no matter how careful she is, she is producing byb/puppy mill quality puppies.

Hopefully with al those champions in his background, your breeder is really a hobby breeder and very careful eventhoguh she doesn't show. Did you visit her before you bought Ty or buy him sight unseen?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 11 2005, 02:46 PM
> *There is a chart that compares responsible breeders to backyard breeders here:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I visited her when he was 2 weeks old. She "interviewed" me, showed me the Mom and Dad and let me look (but not touch







) the puppies. She said I could come back and hold him after he was 4 or 5 weeks old but she was 4 hours away and it was just too far. 

I don't know where she got her dogs from. At the time I really didn't know much about looking for a good breeder (or at least not what I know now) so I HOPE she falls under the "hobbyist" catagory. I do know her puppies were in the middle of her living room







and her house was **** and span and she was just the sweetest lady who just seemed to adore her dogs. 

Ty will be neutered and is adored so I'll keep my fingers crossed for the best.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Some bad breeders (like JS) have tried to pass puppies off as the children of CH dogs when they really weren't.  DNA testing would prove if it was really that dogs child.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89430*


[/QUOTE]
Amen allot of breeder I found are like that to make there dogs look better an sad to think this is way they try to impress buyers. I am a firm believer what goes around comes around 10 times worse just like a breeder in PA that gave me a royal screwing but later hear she is in for a ride of her life she has messed with the wrong person. So sad an sick to think people do this to a dog for money to lie. Just brakes my heart to see some be so mistrusted just to make a dollar.I would rather give my malts away to good homes to ever have to lie to people who they aren't an never can be. I think way much more of that of my maltese to ever do that to them.
Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Aug 11 2005, 03:58 PM
> *I visited her when he was 2 weeks old.  She "interviewed" me, showed me the Mom and Dad and let me look (but not touch
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
To help answer your question... did she keep him until he was 12 weeks old? Based on the fact that 3 of 4 grandparents were champions, that doesn't seem like a BYB to me.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't mean to step on anybodies toes here. I thinking keeping a pup 10-20 wks is reasoanable. I think if it is a good breeder they will know if that pup is ready to part an go to there forever home. I realize allot of breeders at 8 wks want there pups out an gone due to the fact lot less poop an pee to pick up an not look at the health of the pup an that is so sad. I have sent some of my pups home with there forever homes as early as 10 wks but I also new the people real well that new if they had any questions I would be there to help them out. 
Teaco


----------

